# Commet clutch?



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Anyone ever heard of them they any good and can you change the springs and stuff like the stock clutches


----------



## Burninmoney (May 9, 2012)

nope id just go with a spring change


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

The white comet spring is a very popular one over on kawiriders. Alot of people use them for drag racing.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Go with a VFJ STAGE 3 with spidermod. I tried a comet after $300 in springs and weights it still won't be half the clutch Jon does.

KAWI RULES


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Well my clutch is no good so I'd have to buy a new clutch and send it to vfj and that would be kinda expensive or that comet is Only like 300 bucks. I run in mud and trails don't really need to go 70 mph but if the clutches aren't worth it I'll just buy another stock one


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I paid $325 for a comet and turned around and spent another $275 to get it set up and still was no better than a stock primary. They do make good boat anchors. That's why you see no one running comet clutches. They made they're name in the go cart industry not the atv industry.

KAWI RULES


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Okay that's good to no lol I'm glad I asked around before gettin suckered into buying one I'll just get a oem one and send it to John 
Thanks


----------

